# 38 Elgin Still In Progress



## rollfaster (Jul 19, 2016)

Just a base model that never had a tank or rack. It did have a torpedo but was missing. Frame and fork paint cleaned up nicely, but fenders had a poor respray on them. I thought that they might have been chrome but was wrong. I like the bright look with black rims(which are OG). So I did a metal polish and 000 steel wool treatment on them. Later I may go back over them with boiled linseed oil to protect them. Still looking for the correct guard and front loader torpedo. The seat that I put on it is not correct for the year, but still looks cool.


----------

